

E-learning app blocks Facebook until kids do math - ronanhigg
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/breaking/2012/1015/breaking48.html
Irish tech startup Aftermath has developed an app that uses time on social networks as a reward for completing math questions.  Carrot and stick.<p>http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/breaking/2012/1015/breaking48.html
======
ronanhigg
It could be indeed. Every time you try to access Facebook.com, twitter.com or
Hacker News, you'd be redirected to a web-based IDE and asked to code. For
every line of code completed, you'd earn 1 minute of play time.

------
drp4929
Interesting and innovative concept. The concept could be used in workplace
environment also.

